# welke WM gebruik je meestal?

## st3vie

Ik ben gewoon wel benieuwd.  :Smile: 

Volgens mij heb ik de meest gebruikte in de lijst staan.

-st3vie

----------

## krolden

Meestal flux, maar bezig met een FVWM setup.

----------

## Rainmaker

switch erg vaak tussen mijn KDE en fvwm desktop. Meestal fvwm.

----------

## durian

openbox of pekwm

-peter

----------

## shinadul

Meestal FVWM, maar mijn smaak wisselt snel.

FVWM is gewoon het meest configureerbaar en ontzettend flexibel.

FVWM is bovendien net zo snel als een 'lightweight' (met uitzondering misschien van ratpoison o.i.d.)

----------

## Parasietje

Kahakai forever!

Jammer dat het project doodgebloed is... Ik kijk al uit naar aegiswm!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Silverstar

Na maanden KDE gebruikt te hebben, ben ik nu overgestapt op XFCE sinds een paar dagen. Het is wel even wennen aangezien KDE een volwaardige WM is en XFCE dit simpelweg niet. Maar het werkt een stuk sneller  :Smile: 

----------

## Traffixxx

fluxbox  :Smile: 

----------

## theBlackDragon

Zie signarture  :Smile: 

----------

## BoZ

Ik gebruik Fluxbox.

----------

## jakamaka

Openbox

----------

## eikketk

Op ouwe pc flux, nu Gnome/Metacity

----------

## rods

Flux zowel op desktop als laptop

----------

## Q-collective

 *Parasietje wrote:*   

> Kahakai forever!
> 
> Jammer dat het project doodgebloed is... Ik kijk al uit naar aegiswm! 

 

Kahakai is dood? :'(

Edit:

Oh ja, tegenwoordig 100% xfce  :Smile: 

----------

## seppe

Vroeger Gnome nu XFCE 4.2.

FVWM wil ik ook wel eens proberen (als ik veel tijd heb, nu niet dus)

----------

## lodder_

ik gebruik constant fluxbox

en ik vind het gemakkelijk

----------

## racoontje

Vroeger fluxbox, maar tegenwoordig openbox + pypanel... werkt veel beter imho

----------

## toMeloos

Gnome met enkel GTK+ gebaseerde applicaties.

Zie trouwens dat GTK voorop licht als ik even snel de GNOME en XFCE stemmen optel   :Very Happy: 

----------

## racoontje

Hebben al die fluxboxgebruikers al eens Openbox + Pypanel gebruikt? Vroeger gebruikte ik ook Flux maar nu wil ik niks anders meer. Python is echt  plezant om een beetje in rond te hacken  :Smile: 

----------

## BlackEdder

WMI  :Smile: 

een window manager die echt windows managed ipv er een randje omheen te zetten en de window ergens neer smijt  :Smile: 

----------

## racoontje

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> WMI 
> 
> een window manager die echt windows managed ipv er een randje omheen te zetten en de window ergens neer smijt 

 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/wmisdk/wmi/wmi_reference.asp

----------

## BlackEdder

Lol ik weet het  :Smile: 

http://wmi.modprobe.de is de juiste

----------

## Autie

Fluxbox hier.

Ben ik meest gewoon, is snel en makkelijk aan te passen, zoals het menu en zo

http://users.telenet.be/M3rL7N/screenshot-10-12-04.jpg

----------

## lodder_

Mooi screenshot, welke Style gebruik je ?

----------

## Autie

Ik zit op andere pc voor 't moment (slackware), maar als ik me niet vergis, was dat Cyclosys of zo dat hij heette.

Hopelijk heb je er iets aan

----------

## lodder_

bedankt, het was voor een vriendin van mij die vond dat leuk en wilde dat ook op haar eigen pc  :Wink: 

ben nu bezig het aan het installeren gentoo met fluxbox

----------

## Braempje

 *///lodder\\\ wrote:*   

> bedankt, het was voor een vriendin van mij die vond dat leuk en wilde dat ook op haar eigen pc  

 Coole vriendin    :Razz: 

----------

## boudewijn

ik heb sinds paar dagen fluxbox... leipe shit  :Smile: 

kde was ook wel mooi maar te zwaar en niet echt leuk te configgen

----------

## Dikkiedik

Gnome hoger dan kde???   :Cool:  lol, dat had ik nou niet verw8

----------

## koder

WindowMaker!!!!

En dat die niet in het lijstje staat vind ik buitengewoon afschuwelijk!   :Mad: 

 :Wink: 

greetz

koder

www.mame.be

----------

## Morpheuzz

Enlightenment 4 Ever

Is gewoon de beste als ge een snelle wm wilt maar is ook prachtig

----------

## garo

 *Dikkiedik wrote:*   

> Gnome hoger dan kde???   lol, dat had ik nou niet verw8

 

Dat zal waarschijnlijk komen door de tijd die in het compileren wordt gestoken.

----------

## Htbaa

Ik gebruik momenteel Gnome. Voorheen KDE maar die draaid niet helemaal lekker op mijn desktop. Op mijn laptop zal ook Gnome draaien en geen KDE. Heb het wel gehad met KDE  :Smile: .

----------

## boudewijn

wat is er mis met KDE?

ik vind dat je KDE meer kunt aanpassen dan GNOME (heb btw wel fluxbox) maar KDE is wat zwaarder.

Echter de gemiddelde 'verouderde' pc trekt KDE nog goed

----------

## theBlackDragon

 *boudewijn wrote:*   

> wat is er mis met KDE?
> 
> ik vind dat je KDE meer kunt aanpassen dan GNOME (heb btw wel fluxbox) maar KDE is wat zwaarder.
> 
> Echter de gemiddelde 'verouderde' pc trekt KDE nog goed

 

Tegen dat het eindelijk is opgestart ja  :Wink: 

----------

## jakamaka

E17 !!!!!   Ik gebruik het momenteel constant. Werkt zeer stabiel en vlot.

/EDIT: Ik ga morgen het proberen te laten werken op OpenBSD, op hoop van zegen...

----------

## ikke

is E17 released dan?

----------

## st3vie

 *koder wrote:*   

> WindowMaker!!!!
> 
> En dat die niet in het lijstje staat vind ik buitengewoon afschuwelijk!  

 

Mijn excuses...  :Wink:  ik wist dat ik vroeg of laat iemand te kort zou schieten.

hm, wie weet halen we de 100 nog votes nog. =))

-st3vie

----------

## Donny

Fluxbox en KDE hier.

----------

## BlauwVoet

 *ikke wrote:*   

> is E17 released dan?

 

bij mijn weten niet; ik neem aan dat yung het uit cvs heeft getrokken.

E17 is voor mij nog wat te vroeg, voorlopig gebruik ik Enlightenment 0.16.7

----------

## gdq

Gnome/Metacity

----------

## jurrie

Ooit heb ik hier KDE gestemd  :Surprised:  maar ondertussen een tevreden fvwm gebruiker ^_^

----------

## skabaas

Ik heb van 't weekend KDE geinstalleerd... Zijn die andere WM's zoveel beter?

----------

## ikke

 *skabaas wrote:*   

> Ik heb van 't weekend KDE geinstalleerd... Zijn die andere WM's zoveel beter?

 KDE is geen WM  :Wink: 

Allemaal persoonlijke keuzes, die WM's. De ene heeft features die de ander niet heeft, and so on.

----------

## BlackEdder

Je kan ze zo proberen. In tegenstelling tot KDE hoef je niet een dag te compilen voor de meeste (fluxbox/wmi/openbox/fvwm etc). Gnome duurt wel ongeveer even lang als KDE denk ik.

----------

## ikke

 *BlackEdder wrote:*   

> Je kan ze zo proberen. In tegenstelling tot KDE hoef je niet een dag te compilen voor de meeste (fluxbox/wmi/openbox/fvwm etc). Gnome duurt wel ongeveer even lang als KDE denk ik.

 

```
emerge gnome-light
```

----------

## VeXocide

Fluxbox, geen al te snelle pc, en deze draait netjes

----------

